# Trumbull County Coyote Trapping



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

My son caught his first Coyote today, in the same set as the black/silver fox I posted yesterday. It was 500 yards from our house, where a Coyote snatched our toy poodle from the yard two years ago. This large male weighed 40lbs on an accurate scale, for reference, my son is 6' 4".


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow he's a pretty good size one.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, very nice yote. How about bringing some traps up and over one county. Geauga is getting dogs snatched almost daily. My uncle had a full body mount of a big coyote. Its teeth were showing and it was in the "I'm going to kill you" position. Coolest mount I've ever seen.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

That's a big dog! Nice winter coat on it also. Tell him to get some more! Great job!


----------

